# Does your child hate blankets?



## Furrow (May 17, 2007)

DD is nearly 21 months old. She has always hated sleeping with a blanket. She won't even snuggle under one on the couch. Even as a tiny infant she would kick them off (I know. she wasn't supposed to have one then, anyway). It doesn't bother me that she still doesn't want to sleep with a blanket. Or a pillow. Or a lovey. I just think it's weird. When do kids start sleeping under blankets and on pillows? Or is it just a personal preference? I guess it is, because my friend's son has been sleeping in a nest of half a dozen afghans since he was 1.

Anybody else's toddler prefer to sleep without anything?


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah. My son has always hated blankets, even as a little baby. He had to kick out of the swaddling and have his legs free. We just dress him appropriately for the temp. and time of year and don't worry about it. Honestly, I sort of like having a barrier between me and him during the night because even though we cut them regularly, he's got sharp little toenails!


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

My toddler does now, but as a baby (just like the others), they loved their blankets. I am glad I was never told that they weren't "supposed" to have them (all these "rules" crack me up) - all of them snuggled under the comforters between me and daddy in our pillowtop mattress, and if they were napping not in my bed they always had several - to snuggle, to cover, to hold onto. My third had to have her face covered while she nursed and while she napped. My blankets were always cloth, I never worried that she couldn't breathe.

None were swaddled, however, because they were tummy sleepers from birth.

But yes, as they got older, they disliked being covered. My toddler (and 1.5 year old)'s bed has about eight pillows and 10 blankets and quilts on it (it's a twin and a full pushed together on the floor - looks SO comfy!), and they're usually just used to snuggle with.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

yes. ds never liked blankets mostly because he is hot all the time. Im the same way. Since I brought him home he has always insisted on sleeping with the fan on. I worried it would be too much air but when I turned it off he was quiet restless and would wake and cry. he does use pillows though, although by the end of the night hes usually on the mattress because he wiggles so much.


----------



## Autumn C. (Jul 30, 2008)

My LO is 16months and has always hated blankets. I just dress her warmly enough to be without a blanket when it's an issue.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS always will kick off the blankets. It could be 60 degrees in our room and he will still not want it on top of him. I think he just runs hot. I just dress him warmer on nights I think he needs it.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

my 15 month old is not a big fan of blankets. After she falls asleep, I can put one on over her torso (or sometimes a pillow case or a clean prefold diaper if I don't have a blanket handy) and she's ok with that. She definitely kicks off covers, though. I also just dress her for the temperature, and sneak one over her middle when she's asleep.


----------



## sunshadow (May 17, 2009)

My child hated blankets, up until just after she turned 2, when it started getting hot outside! She went all winter screaming if you put a blanket on her and now that it's hot she wants at least 6 of her baby blankets on her at one time, I kid you not! We finally had to hide them and just leave her the option of one blanket. Even after that for awhile she was still asking for the "white one, the green one, the shiny one, the animal one..."


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes, my child has always hated blankets. And I mean always. When she was a day old my mom tried putting a blanket on her and she kicked it until it was off her body.


----------



## Code Name Mama (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcparker* 
Yeah. My son has always hated blankets, even as a little baby. He had to kick out of the swaddling and have his legs free. We just dress him appropriately for the temp. and time of year and don't worry about it. Honestly, I sort of like having a barrier between me and him during the night because even though we cut them regularly, he's got sharp little toenails!


Yes this! I always thought I was doing something wrong when I swaddled ds since he wanted to kick out. I *just* made the connection - he hates sheets/blankets now! He just didn't want the blanket on him then either! What a light bulb moment for me


----------



## finn74 (Aug 24, 2008)

yep here! my ds has always hated having his legs and arms covered. we do the same and dress him accordingly or just cover his middle.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Yup. DS (almost 28 months) will absolutely NOT leave a blanket on for more than 2 seconds. He has always been this way - kicked out of swaddles and then out from under blankets, etc. So we just dress appropriately.


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

My son will not use a blanket.


----------



## Furrow (May 17, 2007)

Ah. Good to know that it's common. DD has also always been VERY hot natured, so I figure it's that. Also, she moves around a lot when she sleeps and blankets get tangled around her. She sleeps very happily in her crib -- we used to cosleep as much as she would allow it, but she seems to prefer her own space -- and I just wonder what it will be like when she's in a regular bed. It will look funny to have a real bed with only a fitted sheet on it. Like a prison cell.









I guess she'll change preferences several times as she grows. Right now, I'm just really, really glad she's sleeping well -- however she prefers to do it.


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep. DS doesn't generally use a blanket. Disturbs my MIL but not an issue for me. He STTN now so he obviously doesn't get cold we'll see how he fairs in the winter


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Another blanket-hater here. DS, 21-mos., will kick it off, whether he is awake or asleep. If he's asleep, a blanket on his legs will frustrate him and wake him up. It doesn't seem to be temperature-related.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

My daughter (3) hates blankets and pajamas. She does have a blankie. But she doesn't cover in it she just strokes the edge and holds it while sucking her thumb. We even have a programable thermost so it gets quite cold in our house at night during the winter. She still kicks off the blankes and strips down to her pullup to sleep. She'd crawl in bed with me in the morning and her feet would be so cold, but she's still throw the blanket I was trying to cuddle with her off of both of us.

Finally, I just went and bought a heated mattress pad. I turn that on during the winter. She doesn't really like it but will tolerate it. We live in SD it gets cold during the winter.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

No! My DD adores her blankets! So cute.

But she does like to sleep naked!


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JollyGG* 
I just went and bought a heated mattress pad.

BEST investments we ever made... love love LOVE those things, on every bed here. So much nicer than elecric blankets!!

We have a dual control on the master bed... hubby, I swear, sets his to "nuclear explosion"... I can't even slide a foot over on his side... LOL! No wonder the co-sleeping babes always shove me half off the bed!


----------



## srs (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Furrow* 
It will look funny to have a real bed with only a fitted sheet on it. Like a prison cell.









That's what we have! DD was also the baby who kicked out of the swaddling on day one, and not much has changed. She sleeps by herself in footie pajamas, warmer ones for winter and cotton ones for summer.

On the plus side, it's really easy to make her bed.


----------



## Picard (May 10, 2009)

We've had blanket/duvet problems for a long time. DS doesn't like them, kicks them off, wakes up because he gets entangled, etc. Then when he doesn't have blankets, he wakes up because...(who knows). So, we bought a sleep sack for him (one of those fitted, zippered ones). It works really well. Now that it is summer, I put him to bed with just PJs and then around 4am when the temperature drops, I take off his PJ pants and put him in his sleep sack.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS is a blanket hater and has been from day 1. He has always been very warm. I had a c-section








and we had to stay in the hospital for three days and he was miserable, he couldn't sleep, he was sweaty and I only dressed him in a cloth diaper, and he cried a lot. It was winter so the hospital was really warm, when we got home to our house that is old and tends to be cool he was a totally different baby. Unless you tried to swaddle him









He is almost 18 mons and he sleeps without a blanket, toy or pillow, even through I try to give him them. He does like to cuddle up to me when he gets cool and I will cover him up which lasts for about 5 mins and as soon as he is warm the legs start kicking!


----------

